# Rio Grande do Sul.....e seus 497 municipios



## GersonLDN

Coletanea de imagens dos encantos das cidades gauchas!!

:cheers:


----------



## GersonLDN

*Tres de Maio - RS
*

Área 422 km² 
População 24 689 hab.
Densidade 57,43 hab./km²
Altitude 343 m
Fundação 15 de dezembro de 1954

O espaço, que no presente momento, constitui o município de Três de Maio era integrante da Província das Missões, a datar de 1682, quando então era comandado pelos jesuítas. Esta situação se manteve até meados de 1750, quando então ocorreu a subscrição do Tratado de Madrid entre Portugal e Espanha, sendo que a região onde está estabelecido o município, passou a pertencer a área de comando português. Com a assinatura do tratado foi executada por portugueses e espanhóis, a evacuação dos jesuítas, o que ocorreu por volta de 1757 com o controle de milicianos espanhóis na região. A reconquista das Missões verificou-se em torno de 1801 por José Borges de Canto e Manuel dos Santos Pedroso, que as incorporaram de maneira permanente ao território Rio-grandense. Houve um amplo crescimento e prosperidade entre as populações que estavam assentadas na região missioneira. 
Sobretudo, a partir de 1915 e nos anos seguintes, com a demarcação dos lotes rurais pela equipe do engenheiro Frederico Jorge Logemann, outros imigrantes deslocaram-se ao local, que aumentou sua população de maneira rápida, através da comercialização dos lotes de terra da colonização. Estes imigrantes vieram, em sua maior parcela, das denominadas Colônias Velhas estabelecidas em municípios como: Cachoeira do Sul, Montenegro, Lajeado e Estrela. Podemos mencionar entre as famílias precursoras no município: Geraldi, Rossi, Girardi, Benatti, Bonfanti, Stunf, Nass, Briesch, Hamann, Stajack, Jacob, Kamm, Scherer, Knappe, Bless, Pohl, Metzka, Frank, Kochewitz, Willig, Veronese, Rehbein, Logemann, Martini, Cereser, Dockhorn, Schaeffer, Nagel, dentre outros. 

info da cidade:
http://datasebrae.com.br/municipios/rs/Perfil_Cidades_Gauchas-Tres_de_Maio.pdf


----------



## GersonLDN

*Vera Cruz - RS*

Área 309 km² 
População 25 338 hab.
Densidade 81,84 hab./km²
Altitude 68 m
Fundação 30 de janeiro de 1959 



A origem de Vera Cruz remonta ao ano de 1850, com a chegada dos primeiros imigrantes alemães. Foi chamada no início por Faxinal de 
Dona Josefa em 1858 e em 1881 já estavam delimitadas 100 colônias da então Linha Dona Josefa. Mais ao Sul, demarcaram-se 15 lotes 
coloniais e o núcleo urbano na Linha Vila Thereza. 


http://datasebrae.com.br/municipios/rs/Perfil_Cidades_Gauchas-Vera_Cruz.pdf


----------



## GersonLDN

Vera Cruz....parte II


----------



## GersonLDN

*Alegrete - RS*

Área 7 803 km² (maior do estado)
População 78 244 hab. 
Densidade 10,03 hab./km²
Altitude 102 m
Fundação 25 de Outubro 1831

É o maior município da Região Sul do Brasil em área territorial e o 186º maior município do Brasil também em área territorial.
As origens do município de Alegrete datam do início do século XIX quando, na Conquista das Missões em 1801, os riograndenses (Gaúchos) conquistaram para a coroa portuguesa o território das missões jesuíticas ao norte do Rio Ibicuí.

Para assegurar essa conquista o governo português criou, ao sul do mesmo rio, onde já havia um antigo Posto e Capela missioneiro uma Guarda militar portuguesa no Inhanduí em torno da qual forma-se a povoação ("Povoado dos Aparecidos"). A religiosidade reergueu uma capela sob o orago de Nossa Senhora Aparecida, em 1805.

As contínuas lutas de fronteira, agora entre o Reino de Portugal e os dissidentes ao recém constituído governo das Províncias Unidas do Rio da Prata, provocou o ataque dos uruguaios de D. José Artigas e a queima da povoação e da capela (hoje conhecida como "Capela Queimada") em 16 de junho de 1816. 

A paisagem caracteriza-se como estepe gramíneo-lenhosa (campo nativo) e floresta estacional decidual aluvial (mata ciliar). A fisionomia é de extensas planícies de campo limpo com algumas ondulações e raros morros residuais de arenito silicificado. 










info geral:
https://datasebrae.com.br/municipios/rs/Perfil_Cidades_Gauchas-Alegrete.pdf


























































































































Unipampa


----------



## GersonLDN

Alegrete.....parte II:



Belezas naturais do Alegrete


----------



## GersonLDN

*São Miguel das Missões - RS*

Área 1 229 km²
População 7 421 hab.
Densidade 6,03 hab./km²
Altitude 305 m
Fundação 29 de abril de 1988 

O povoado de São Miguel Arcanjo, ou das Missões, teve origem em uma redução jesuítica, que foi um dos Sete Povos das Missões.

Em 1632 os jesuítas Cristóbal de Mendoza Orellana e Paulo Benevides fundaram uma redução em Itaiacecó, na margem direita do Rio Ibicui, aos pés da Serra de São Pedro.
A partir de 1637 os ataques dos bandeirantes contra os nativos na região forçaram o deslocamento da redução para as proximidades de Concepción.

Em 1687 ocorreu um novo deslocamento e os habitantes fixaram-se no local onde atualmente fica a cidade de São Miguel das Missões, às margens do Rio Piratini.
Na época dessa nova fundação a redução contava com cerca de 4.000 habitantes. As condições econômicas da redução melhoraram neste novo local devido à qualidade do pasto e da terra para a agricultura. 

A construção da Igreja de São Miguel, concluída em 1745, no final do período barroco, durou dez anos e seu projeto foi inspirado na Igreja de Gesú em Roma, sede da Companhia de Jesus. Seguindo a tradição da época, a Igreja de São Miguel apresentava uma rica e colorida ornamentação interna, formada por entalhes, pinturas e esculturas com motivos sacros. Algumas imagens, feitas em arenito, compõem o acervo do Museu das Missões.

Em 1828 O monumento foi depredado durante os saques que ocorreram durante a Guerra da Cisplatina. Além disso, foi vítima da ação dos aventureiros que buscavam o tesouro dos jesuítas e da retirada de muitos materiais para uso em outras construções. 

info geral:
https://datasebrae.com.br/municipios/rs/Perfil_Cidades_Gauchas-Sao_Miguel_das_Missoes.pdf


----------



## GersonLDN

S Miguel das Missoes.......parte II


----------



## RVpoa

Promete esse thread....


----------



## GersonLDN

^^ Se promete nao sei, mas que ta dando um trabalhao.....


----------



## Ice Climber

Esse thread vai bater o recorde do SSC hahahaha

Vou acompanhar sempre. Parabens Gerson, empenho!


----------



## Rdx MG

O estado com as mais belas cidades do país, na minha opinião.


----------



## cassianoitu

Bela iniciativa...Parabéns..


----------



## Questore

Baita iniciativa, Gerson. Já curti muito as cidades mostradas, e ansioso por mais.


----------



## Kaplan

Gostei! Gimme more!


----------



## Mifars

Parabéns pela iniciativa! Com certeza vou acompanhar.


----------



## Jean Carlos Boniatti

Acompanhando. Adorando tudo.


----------



## Fabio Soares

Belíssimo RS!


----------



## GersonLDN

*Restinga Seca - RS*


Área 961 km² 
População 15 850 hab.
Densidade 16,48 hab./km²
Altitude 49 m
Fundação 25 de março de 1959

O desenvolvimento do município está intimamente associado ao desenvolvimento da Colônia de Santo Ângelo, que fora instalada em 1857 e, aos poucos, os agenciadores começaram a adquirir terras no outro lado do rio Jacuí, nas propriedades da família Martins Pinto, revendendo-as aos colonos germânicos.
Com a construção da Estrada de Ferro Porto Alegre-Uruguaiana, em 1885, os comerciantes da região postularam a construção de um estação ferroviária no povoado, o que aconteceu no final do século XIX. 
A partir dali, a comunidade desenvolveu-se, surgiram hospedarias, armazéns, pequenas indústrias, farto comércio, dinamizou-se a vida pública e, em 1959, ocorreu a emancipação.
Restinga Sêca está localizada na região central do estado e integra a Quarta Colônia de Imigração Italiana do Rio Grande do Sul, por questões econômicas, políticas e culturais. Sua população na maioria é formada por descendentes de portugueses,italianos,alemães. e negros.




















































=====
Hotel Business Center Beira Rio- Recanto Maestro
Divisa com S J do Polesine


----------



## Pietrin

Estado lindo e diverso, cheio de gente acolhedora e educada. Acompanhando!


----------

